# Eshopps psk 75h hang on protein skimmer or SWC mini hang on skimmer



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dose anyone have experience with these two skimmer? please let me know if u do thanks


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Have the eshopps skimmer, the bigger one 100pk.

It's pretty silent and collects gunk pretty good. Fishes and corals are happy.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

BaRoK said:


> Have the eshopps skimmer, the bigger one 100pk.
> 
> It's pretty silent and collects gunk pretty good. Fishes and corals are happy.


hey whats up buddy, so do u have any problem with it? should take a look when i visit u last time. Where did u purchase it?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

When we were away for vacation for five weeks in Asia, my uncle forgot to prime the unit after cleaning the collection cup. The pump dried out and died. After replacing the pump, it's working like a champ again.

Purchased it at Mops.ca. I believe they can order have the smaller version.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/hang-protein-skimmer-p-6172.html


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

my girl just order it yesterday it. So it must prime it after shut off the power?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

After cleaning the collection and putting it back to the skimmer, I usually do this::

1. Turn on the skimmer by plugging the power cord to the power outlet.
2. Put my thumb on top of the silicon hose to stop air from coming in. You'll notice that the water will soon rise.
3. Release my thumb before it starts to overflow on the collection cup.
4. Once the air start coming in the the hose, it'll start skimming. Don't worry if the water level is way below the neck. Try to adjust it after an hour for your desired level.

I usually adjust water level after 2-3 hours of skimming. My water level is about 2-3 inches below the collection cup neck. But it all depends if you want a wet or dry skim.

Be sure to clean your cup at least once a week, ideally 3-4 days. I do mine weekly.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

BaRoK said:


> After cleaning the collection and putting it back to the skimmer, I usually do this::
> 
> 1. Turn on the skimmer by plugging the power cord to the power outlet.
> 2. Put my thumb on top of the silicon hose to stop air from coming in. You'll notice that the water will soon rise.
> ...


Thanks for the info buddy. still waiting for the shipment came lol.


----------

